
Founder Stories: Reham Fagiri of AptDeco (YC W14) - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/founder-stories-reham-fagiri-of-aptdeco/
======
tarr11
Agree that a big thing tech founders need, that MBAs know, is forecasting and
financial modeling.

Many tech founders are obsessed with traction, but have no real understanding
of how to manage growth from a financial perspective.

Would love recommendations for good resources on financial modeling and
forecasting.

~~~
coralreef
Hmm, but most startups fail from lack of traction, and rarely because of poor
financial modeling.

